# California Poppies



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Sadie and some flowers


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

She looks like a grand older gal! Lots of love !


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

cuddlebuglove said:


> She looks like a grand older gal! Lots of love !


She is 9 now, I think her light muzzle makes her look a bit older. Acts like a 3 year old when she is out running now that she has developed her muscle tone since we got her. She has been quite a challenge but is a night and day behavior improvement now from the first 2 or 3 months. 

Had a bad day yesterday with a nasty foxtail up her nose, and then banged her nose and left eyebrow sneezing hard. Here she is back from the vet after foxtail removal, she ran in the house, grabbed "cow" and sacked out on the sofa for 3 hours.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, after such a frightful day, We ALL would grab our favorite stuffed or live furry friend and sack out for 3 or more hours too- hugs and double pats to sweet Sadie


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Older girls and flowers go well together. Chloe will be 9 soon. Time flies!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

So Chloe is at the magic number 9 too? Forever young in the heart and soul- running like the wind too! ;D

Our Grand Dames and Dukes of Dogdom!

Blessings, hugs and gentle pats to all beloved Vizslas 8)


----------

